# Salary/contract rate to work in Johannesburg



## sam_01 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am contemplating moving to Johannesburg and my prospective client is open on contract rate or salary basis. For an IT professional with 7+ yrs of exp, is R400.00/hour an acceptable rate? If asked how much should I put my salary expectations?

I have read in this forum that medical insurance and health insurance comes cheaper if provided by the employer. Will it be given for contract employees?

How much of monthly expenditure is assumed for a family of three (with a year old kid)?

If pre-tax, the salary/income is ~55000/month, how much saving would be possible?

If possible, can you please provide with the break-up in terms of
House Rent
Car rent
Fuel expenditure
Food expenditure
Miscellaneous expenditures.

Thanks in advance.


----------

